

Metrics and Hiring - lukas
http://joyfulgrit.com/2013/10/29/metrics-and-hiring/

======
matt
Great post. Would also be interested in seeing a breakdown of school strength
across the referrals. And did you count Stanford as Ivy League? :)

~~~
lukas
Yeah, because I went there :). It was super subjective, but I'm sure that
changing the details wouldn't change the conclusion.

~~~
webmaven
Aha. 'Because I went there'. If your initial hires (presumably from your
personal network) were from similarly highly ranked schools, then you have a
strong correlation between social networks and school strength. Note that when
no one knows the hire, school strength turns out to be irrelevant.

------
dpritchett
I would imagine that it's hard to separate cause from effect in the case of
well-known schools and employment performance. The cumulative benefits of
working challenging, rewarding jobs should pile up throughout a career.
Naturally folks with an easy-to-sell pedigree are going to have a good shot at
securing those jobs.

